# emt-b hiring



## rwik123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi

Soon i will be starting my emt-b class...the class ends right when I turn and and will take the practical and written on or after my birthday.

Will EMS agencies hire fresh new and young emts? Is there an industry taboo on this or does it vary from place to place?

Thanks!


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 19, 2010)

No, a lot of private companies have extremely low wages and don't treat their employees very well, so there's extremely high turnover. Usually any given area will have at least one ambulance service that survives on the flesh of newbs.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2010)

Wait... about to turn what? If it's 18 you might be SOL.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Wait... about to turn what? If it's 18 you might be SOL.



A lot of places around here hire 18 year olds for wheelchair vans.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> A lot of places around here hire 18 year olds for wheelchair vans.



I guess that's location dependant cause I've never seen it... BTW OP, where are you located at? That and your age are important factors


----------



## claty111 (Mar 19, 2010)

Let me tell you something... 

I was told over and over again that there was no way.  That because I was 18 that I would never be able to get on with an ambulance service, let alone anything dealing with 911.  

But I kept looking and kept my options open.  I found a fantastic hospital based service, showed them that I was serious, and so did they.  Two weeks later I was working the streets on a 911 rig as the Basic with a Paramedic. 

I just turned nineteen, and still work this phenomenal job every week.  Am I the luckiest 19 year old alive?  No...   Was it easy to make any of that happen?  Heck no!  But perseverance, enthusiasm, and a nice suit go a very long way.  Keep your head up and remember that many people truly are trying to give you the best advice. However, YOU must be the one who experiences what happens in your life, not vicariously through whatever happened to so and so in another state.

Are the odds against you?  More than you know.  This sounds kind of silly, but it is your job to experience being turned down and rejected, not others to tell you.  Then, when things finally do work out, it's that much sweeter.  No person, from an audience perspective, can tell you how things are going to turn out.  Its between you and the man with the magic phone number. (Here is where the nice suit bit comes into play)  And to end all this, I will leave you with one of my favorite quotes. 
 "May your trails be crooked, winding, lonesome, dangerous, leading to the most amazing view.  May your mountains rise into and above the clouds."  Edward Abbey


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I guess that's location dependant cause I've never seen it... BTW OP, where are you located at? That and your age are important factors



I will be turning 18. I live in MA on the Northshore.


----------



## nemedic (Mar 20, 2010)

I live on the North Shore. Currently working as an in-house EMT somewhere, and looking for some part time ambo work. just about all the local companies are "accepting applications". From what I've heard from fiends that work in a few of the local companies, some will hire young, some won't. depends n the individual.


----------



## feldy (Mar 20, 2010)

im in the same situation and im sending my applications everywhere along the northshore. Call them up too and check in the application status


----------



## huey28 (Mar 20, 2010)

you will be fine 18 in mass is common there are alot of companies out there that will hire you some have 911 contracts some wont...


----------



## Rsion4191 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm not sure if EMT-Bs & Paramedics are as common as they are here in California , but I know that here in California you can't throw a rock & NOT hit a Basic or Medic . There are Basics & Medics EVERYWHERE so if you're young like me (18) & you're trying to find a job , it WILL be tough . It's all about how you present yourself to your future employer . Let them know you're serious & ready to perform your duties accordingly . Although there are people interviewing that are older than you , it shows a lot of character when eighteen year olds like us are striving for a job that requires us to NOT act like the other eighteen year olds . But , it all comes down to YOU . It'll be tough , but you can't just quit . That's what I'll leave you with .


----------



## dmawhorter (May 4, 2014)

...


----------

